# Campy EPS V3 system reset?



## sonofmickel

I LOVE my campy EPS!
Anyone know how to do a full system reset?

I just want to get the system back to factory default.
"MyCampy" cannot seem to connect via bluetooth anymore.
I am still able to "zero" the shifting and also do the "riding-trim".

My problem is that I had programmed the "shift assist" and now would like that turned off. I also have the race mode for shifting speed turned on and would rather have that in the normal mode again. Can't do any of that without a bluetooth connection.


----------



## sonofmickel

Fixed!
Read online about "unpairing" my bluetooth phone and then restarting the phone.
I also shut down the EPS(using the magnet strap).
Phone now recognizes my bike and can program at my hearts will.

I do like setting up the shifting to "sprint" mode, much like Sram E-tap, yet a still prefer the regular Campy way.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Glad you got it figured out. What do you mean by "sprint mode"? How many miles on EPS V3 do you have? Did you purchase new whole group or upgrade kit? Reason for asking is because I purchased V1 EPS and have gone back to mechanical. Had nothing but problems with V1, Campy would not warranty because 1 month over 3yr warranty even though over 3 years had 1 PU, rear der., front mech 3 times fail. Was really going to go Shimano because pretty much Campy said to bad out of luck even after using them for 20 years. But in the end replaced whole bike last week that is both mechanical and electronic compatible, old frame was electronic only. Did not care for Etap, decided to stay with Campy but went with Super Record mechanical. I hope you have better luck with V3.


----------



## sonofmickel

"Sprint Mode" is when you map the levers to work like a sprinter would want them while in the drops.
The "long" levers control the rear derailleur exclusively, ie... the right lever shifts to a smaller/harder cassette gear while the left lever shifts to an bigger/easier cassette gear. The thumb levers then control the front derailleur in the same manner.

I have had the V3 for about two months, this is on a used bike. Sucks that the V1 stuff kept going out on you, that's why I usually wait a few versions...but still, that sucks.
I was thinking of going to mechanical until I figured out how to get back to stock shifting.

How did the front derailleur malfunction?


----------



## gofast2wheeler

All front der. Stopped working all together out riding would go to shift rear nothing heard buzzing sound looked at diagnostic lights on PU front der. Failure did complete reset then when pressing to shift front der. Immediate lockup. First one lasted 2 1/2 years Campy replaced the new one Campy sent me lasted about a month same issue at this time warranty over. Purchased another one this unit lasted 2 weeks same error code. Wrote Campy three page latter to see if they would warranty the one they sent me because it was only in service for about maybe 40 shifts never heard back. Called Campy NA left message never called me back but was able to finally get someone pretty much was told tough luck. Mind you during this I removed whole system put on table same issue. Don't get me wrong when it worked it was nothing short of amazing but when it didn't you were out of luck, hard to get parts because nobody has these parts in stock or really knows how to work on them pretty much they just take new component put on bike if it clears code that is the bad part. I was intrigued by the myCampy app and adjusting speed of der. but every bike shop I went to said the V3 parts were no better. One last point front der. part number has changed and you can not use this with PU1 kinda makes you wonder if first der. was defective. Was wondering when you adjust speed does the rear noticeably get faster when it shifts?


----------



## pmf

I like my Campagnolo components. I have four bikes with Chorus 11-speed. That said, I'd never buy electronic Campy or an Italian car.


----------



## Shahidan

Hi..may i know how do you resetting the eps using magnet?my iphone seems to fail to connect with the eps.


----------

